
Show HN: Measure individual software engineer performance and productivity - obi-wan
https://mesure.app/
======
obi-wan
Hey everyone.

Mesure directly measures individual developer performance and productivity by
integrating with different applications they use and surfaces metrics in real
time. We always provide necessary contextual data alongside your metrics,
making sure your data tells a holistic story. The data is also portable,
meaning you can carry it with you as you move to other organisations.

